# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  Pyetje rreth nje Mac book pro

## Genti70

Nuk kam shume kohe qe kam blere nje Mac Book Pro i7 procesor. 
Eshte Mac i pare per mua. Njoh mire PC Por aspak Mac. 
Deri tani jam shume i kenaqur, i shpejte, i sigurte, shume cilesor si hardware etj. 

Kur punoj ndonje video ose aplikacion qe kerkon procesim me shume se normalja sigurisht qe nxehet pak dhe fan fillon te punoje shpejt. Deri ketu eshte normal por edhe kur i mbyll aplikacionet fani vazhdon te punoje shume dhe lap topi vazhdon te jete i nxehte. Po ta ristartoj ne kete kohe cdo gje kthehet normal. 

Pyetja ime eshte kjo, a eshte kjo situate normale per nje Mac? Si mund te shoh nese ndonje aplikacion i caktuar e shkakton kete?

Thnx

----------


## Libérateur

Mendoj qe eshte normale, e kam edhe un nje macbook pro qe 6 muaj dhe asnjehere s'kam pasur ndonje problem. Nxeh pakes, normal por ne krahasim me laptopat e pc-es,... nuk nxeh fare do te themi.

----------


## loneeagle

> Nuk kam shume kohe qe kam blere nje Mac Book Pro i7 procesor. 
> Eshte Mac i pare per mua. Njoh mire PC Por aspak Mac. 
> Deri tani jam shume i kenaqur, i shpejte, i sigurte, shume cilesor si hardware etj. 
> 
> Kur punoj ndonje video ose aplikacion qe kerkon procesim me shume se normalja sigurisht qe nxehet pak dhe fan fillon te punoje shpejt. Deri ketu eshte normal por edhe kur i mbyll aplikacionet fani vazhdon te punoje shume dhe lap topi vazhdon te jete i nxehte. Po ta ristartoj ne kete kohe cdo gje kthehet normal. 
> 
> Pyetja ime eshte kjo, a eshte kjo situate normale per nje Mac? Si mund te shoh nese ndonje aplikacion i caktuar e shkakton kete?
> 
> Thnx


po edhe une kam mac eshte njejta gje por per i7 thone qe ngrohet me shume. pra eshte normal. apple e di shume mire ket problem ti mund ti kontaktosh po do te thone te njejten gje. une prandaj bleva i5 sepse nuk e ka kaq te theksuar ket problem.

----------


## Genti70

Ashtu eshte, nuk ka te krahasuar me Pc dhe jo vetem Mac book por edhe te gjitha produktet e tjera te Apple tani per tani nuk kane konkurence. 

Por ne te vertete shqetesimi im indirekt ka te beje me jetgjatesine e baterise. Une e perdor ate ne levizje dhe kam nevoje qe bateria te zgjase sa me shume. Apple me ka "mesuar" keq sepse une prej nje viti perdor nje Ipad dhe duke e perdorur me 3G gjate gjithe kohes, bateria me mban 10 ore. 

Por dihet qe Ipad nuk perdor Flash player dhe kjo me detyroi te perdor Mac book, dhe kuptohet qe me duhet ta perdor me kujdes qe bateria te me zgjase me shume. 

Pra shqetesimi im eshte si te zgjas jetegjatesine e baterise?

----------


## autotune

> Kur punoj ndonje video ose aplikacion qe kerkon procesim me shume se normalja sigurisht qe nxehet pak dhe fan fillon te punoje shpejt. Deri ketu eshte normal por edhe kur i mbyll aplikacionet fani vazhdon te punoje shume dhe lap topi vazhdon te jete i nxehte. Po ta ristartoj ne kete kohe cdo gje kthehet normal.
> 
> Pyetja ime eshte kjo, a eshte kjo situate normale per nje Mac? Si mund te shoh nese ndonje aplikacion i caktuar e shkakton kete?


Mese normale kur punon me video e ksi gjerash nxehet edhe shum bile, por jo se dot bej dam ndonje gje, kete e ha un qe 2 vite dhe prap njejt punon, nxehja me esht ber normale.
Cfar Macbook pro esht me i7 sepse ka disa lloje, a ke kete te fundit byebye usb 3.0? dhe sa inch esht? 




> Ashtu eshte, nuk ka te krahasuar me Pc dhe jo vetem Mac book por edhe te gjitha produktet e tjera te Apple tani per tani nuk kane konkurence.


Mos thuaj kshtu se ka njerz ktu qe i urrejn mollat.




> Por ne te vertete shqetesimi im indirekt ka te beje me jetgjatesine e baterise. Une e perdor ate ne levizje dhe kam nevoje qe bateria te zgjase sa me shume. Apple me ka "mesuar" keq sepse une prej nje viti perdor nje Ipad dhe duke e perdorur me 3G gjate gjithe kohes, bateria me mban 10 ore.


Shqetsimi i juaj esht i pa nevoj sepse gjithmone kur marum parasyshe qfar do produkti jasht apple ateher kem nevoj per shqetsime, paramendo kam nje laptop asus (prej tij po shkruaj) ka i5CPU ska me shum se 5 muaj ne perdorim bateria maksimum e mban 1.5 ore kurse ti shqetsohesh me macbook pro lool, hajgare pak. 
aq sa shkruan aq dot jetoj bateria kete e ke te sigurte, po nuk tregove sa e mban baterin?




> Por dihet qe Ipad nuk perdor Flash player dhe kjo me detyroi te perdor Mac book, dhe kuptohet qe me duhet ta perdor me kujdes qe bateria te me zgjase me shume.


Punon edhe flash ne iPad!(jailbreak e mundeson kete por nuk esht edhe aq stabil) por kjo bie ndesh me kerkersen tende per jetgjatsin e bateris se pikerisht flash esht pika e dobet e baterise tek iPad/iPhone/iPod.




> Pra shqetesimi im eshte si te zgjas jetegjatesine e baterise?


Vetem mos me thuaj se nuk e ke me SSD? nese jo ateher te rekomandoj uregjentisht ta instalosh nje SSD dhe bateria dot zgjas per 20% me shume ta garantoj kete dhe po kuptohet shpejtisa dot jet edhe nje her me shpejt tek macbook.

----------


## Genti70

Ky qe kam une eshte mac book pro 13 inch i7. Me shume nuk di te them per te. Eshte nga keta te fundit. Nuk ka shume qe e mora. 

Une pothuaje e perdor vetem me bateri por deri tani nuk me ka ndodhur te me mbaroje bateria megjithese nuk e kam perdorur me gjate se 2 deri 3 ore pa nderprerje. Keshtu qe nuk e kam provuar sa mban deri ne fund. 

Ashtu dhe sic kam permendur me siper kur punon ndonje video, nxehet shume dhe tregon qe koha e mbetur e baterise eshte shume e vogel, 45 minuta psh. Po ta ristartoj koha e baterise tregon 3 ose 5 ore. Mbase eshte normale. 

Persa i perket Ipad e kam jailbrake dhe kam instaluar disa app qe luajne flash por nuk luhen flash direkt nga safari ose opera. Duhet me pare ta downlodosh videon pastaj ta luash. Per ta download duhet te dish Url, per te gjetur url me duhet pc ose mac, sepse nuk di ndonje app per ipad qe te me gjeje url-te e videove. Rruge e gjate. 

Se fundemi po perdor nje web browser, Skyfire per ipad dhe ai mund te luaje shume flash direkt por jo te gjitha. 

Ne te vertete keto flash me interesojne vetem ne faqet shqiptare ku dhe informohem cfar ndodh atje sepse per keto ketu ne usa pothuajse te gjitha companite e mediave kane nxjerre applikacione free per ipad dhe videot i she pa problem. 

Une jam i ri ne Mac world keshtu qe me falet edhe ndonje pyetje fillestari por cfare eshte kjo SSD?

----------


## autotune

Koha e mbetur e bateris thot deri ne 7 ore maksimum pra ajo nvaret prej punes qe ben,vetem me shfletime e shikime video ne internet mendoj aty 5ore, me pak se 5 ore drejtohu tek apple ndoshta per ndrimin e baterise.

Per iPad fut source: repo.insanelyi.com dhe instalo frash, hap disa flash por nuk esht stabil dhe bateria hargjohet shum me shpejt.Per downloadim te videove ne te njejtin source e ke safari download manager dhe videot mund ti shikosh me ifile duke kerkuar burimin e shkarkuar.
Skyfire perdor edhe un esht nje zgjedhje shum e mire.


SSD (Solid State Drive) Esht disk per ruajtjen e te dhenave, njejt sikur esht  HDD (Hard Disk Drive) kur marum parasysh punen qe bejn por ndryshimi shkon ne mnyr drastike ne shpejtsin e bartjes te dhenave ashtu edhe te kohzgjatjes se baterise. Dallimi fizik esht qe HDD ka disk rrotullues reth  boshtit te vet pra nje elektromekanik dhe ato qe njohim ne me shume jan 5400rpm dhe 7200rpm standarde kurse SSD esht nje pllak me chipe ashtu  si flashdisku  pra nuk ka asgje te bej me mekanike gjithashtu menjeher len me kuptu qe nuk shfaq as zhurme, baterin e kursen shume, nxehet me pak e shum gjera tjera qe me mir dot ti thot tube:

----------


## Genti70

> Koha e mbetur e bateris thot deri ne 7 ore maksimum pra ajo nvaret prej punes qe ben,vetem me shfletime e shikime video ne internet mendoj aty 5ore, me pak se 5 ore drejtohu tek apple ndoshta per ndrimin e baterise.
> 
> Per iPad fut source: repo.insanelyi.com dhe instalo frash, hap disa flash por nuk esht stabil dhe bateria hargjohet shum me shpejt.Per downloadim te videove ne te njejtin source e ke safari download manager dhe videot mund ti shikosh me ifile duke kerkuar burimin e shkarkuar.
> Skyfire perdor edhe un esht nje zgjedhje shum e mire.
> 
> 
> SSD (Solid State Drive) Esht disk per ruajtjen e te dhenave, njejt sikur esht  HDD (Hard Disk Drive) kur marum parasysh punen qe bejn por ndryshimi shkon ne mnyr drastike ne shpejtsin e bartjes te dhenave ashtu edhe te kohzgjatjes se baterise. Dallimi fizik esht qe HDD ka disk rrotullues reth  boshtit te vet pra nje elektromekanik dhe ato qe njohim ne me shume jan 5400rpm dhe 7200rpm standarde kurse SSD esht nje pllak me chipe ashtu  si flashdisku  pra nuk ka asgje te bej me mekanike gjithashtu menjeher len me kuptu qe nuk shfaq as zhurme, baterin e kursen shume, nxehet me pak e shum gjera tjera qe me mir dot ti thot tube:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odSSI_9KAkI
> ...


Shume impresionuese SSD, une e mora ne apple store dhe E mora versionin standart. Do flas me ta mbase me bejne upgrade. 


Per sa i perkete Ipad ke te drejte, e kam pasur dikur kete Frash dhe safari me te nuk ishte stabel. Ndersa safari download manager me krijonte probleme me Installous ( applikacion ku download te tjera app....). Te shpresojme qe apple ta pranoje flash ne mobile device. 

Faleminderit per informacionin.

----------

